# NSFW



## Doc

WARNING: NOT SUITABLE FOR WORK OR YOUNG EYES.

Some of these are lame, not that bad, others are truly tasteless and we have some inbetween.   Post em if you got em.   Lets see where this goes.


----------



## Doc

*Re: NSFW Toons*

a few more, last post cause I don't have any more for now ... plus I added a poll to this thread.   Want to know if you all think this is okay, or tacky and should not be on FF.   The last thing  want to do is drive off any current members but I thought a thread like this might draw in some new members.   ...Am I way off base?


----------



## Umberto

*Re: NSFW Toons*

Ads have changed over the years.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Doc

*Re: NSFW Toons*

...


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: NSFW Toons*

......


----------



## Doc

*Re: NSFW Toons*

...


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: NSFW Toons*

....... lol


----------



## Umberto

*Re: NSFW Toons*






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: NSFW Toons*

........

I know, it's fairly innocent. lol


----------



## Doc

*Re: NSFW Toons*

Fishing ...


----------



## Umberto

*Re: NSFW Toons*






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: NSFW Toons*

Meanwhile in Syria...


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: NSFW Toons*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: NSFW Toons*

.......


----------



## Umberto

*Re: NSFW Toons*






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Doc

*Re: NSFW Toons*

Yeah, Why?


----------



## Doc

*Re: NSFW Toons*

Why Are Raincoats Yellow?


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: NSFW Toons*

^ yikes!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: NSFW Toons*

.....


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

*Re: NSFW Toons*

Very inconsiderate................


----------



## Doc

*Re: NSFW Toons*

...


----------



## Umberto

*Re: NSFW Toons*

I'll put this here...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## squerly

*Re: NSFW Toons*



Doc said:


> ...








A test? Multiple choice, good deal.  I'm going with "you betcha".


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: NSFW Toons*

I'd say that dress is salmon coloured, and am probably the only one who looked at the dress


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: NSFW Toons*



pirate_girl said:


> I'd say that dress is salmon coloured, and am probably the only one who looked at the dress


............. and you would be correct!  BTW, salmon is a darker shade, it's peach ..........


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: NSFW Toons*



Big Dog said:


> ............. and you would be correct!  BTW, salmon is a darker shade, it's peach ..........


coral??


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: NSFW Toons*



pirate_girl said:


> coral??



Coral is more red .............. lmao!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: NSFW Toons*

...


----------



## Umberto

*Re: NSFW Toons*

REFUGEE STATUS

OK, LET THEM IN. BUT DAMMIT,

THESE ARE THE LAST ONES!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Doc

*Re: NSFW Toons*

....


----------



## waybomb

*Re: NSFW Toons*

^^^ I love a woman that knows how to walk on heels like those. Not many left.


----------



## Doc

*Re: NSFW Toons*

Flip Floppin


----------



## Doc

*Re: NSFW Toons*


----------



## Doc

*Re: NSFW Toons*

Guess What today is ...   Taco Tuesday


----------



## Umberto

*Re: NSFW Toons*



Doc said:


> Guess What today is ...   Taco Tuesday



I'll have the fish taco, then.


----------



## Leni

*Re: NSFW Toons*



pirate_girl said:


> I'd say that dress is salmon coloured, and am probably the only one who looked at the dress



Salmon and I looked at the dress also.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: NSFW Toons*

I posted a gross one earlier today, but decided to remove it.


Anyway..


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: NSFW Toons*

Not risque.. but cute nonetheless..


----------



## Av8r3400

*Re: NSFW Toons*

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePG6zUYvUZg[/ame]


----------



## Doc

*Re: NSFW Toons*

...


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: NSFW Toons*

Hey selfie stick people, you're doing it wrong.  LOL


----------



## 300 H and H

*Re: NSFW Toons*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: NSFW Toons*

meow! hahaha


----------



## Umberto

*Re: NSFW Toons*






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Doc

*Re: NSFW Toons*

I changed the title of this thread ...to NSFW ..took off toons as we have more than just toons.

Aloha Beaches!!!!!   LOL

What color is her tank top, Blue, Green, turquise or what????


----------



## pirate_girl

baby blue.
Wow, she sure is bouncy lol


----------



## pirate_girl

...

yep!


----------



## Doc

I think your the father of ...


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: NSFW Toons*



Doc said:


> I changed the title of this thread ...to NSFW ..took off toons as we have more than just toons.
> 
> Aloha Beaches!!!!!   LOL
> 
> What color is her tank top, Blue, Green, turquise or what????



Who fuckin cares .................


----------



## pirate_girl

I was going to put this in Firearms Humour but figured I shouldn't..


----------



## Doc

Family Guy


----------



## Doc

Bumpy Ride!


----------



## Doc

This is rather stew pid ....and I know we have a mature crowd here.   I'd guess that very few, if any here have sent a dick pic to a lady.  I started to say no one had sent one but thinking more on it odds are someone did but  .....I really don't want to know.

Anyway I doubt anyone here needs this dick pic 101 guide but it made me laugh so I'll share it and hope some get a chuckle.


----------



## Leni

Doc said:


> Bumpy Ride!



That has got to hurt!!!


----------



## Umberto

I dunno? It looks like she's enjoying that, but for how long?






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## squerly

*Fishing with Sam*

...


----------



## Kane

*Re: Fishing with Sam*



squerly said:


> ...



Nice pair. Very nice pair.


----------



## Doc

Priceless


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

*Re: Fishing with Sam*



Kane said:


> Nice pair. Very nice pair.


 
 You _*are *_talking about the fish, right?


----------



## Kane

*Re: Fishing with Sam*



FrancSevin said:


> You _*are *_talking about the fish, right?



Fish?  What fish?


----------



## Doc

Working out:  
(I think I'm burning calories just watching!!!)


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:


> Working out:
> (I think I'm burning calories just watching!!!)


Put your left hand at rest.


----------



## pirate_girl

Elf on a shelf and Barbie.


----------



## Doc

Ahhhhhh   lol


----------



## pirate_girl

/// ------!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Flowchart: Should You Glance At Her Boobs?


----------



## pirate_girl

!!!


----------



## Doc

LOL  Good one PG.

===============


----------



## pirate_girl

!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> ===============



Doc, I feel insulted only because it didn't work for this Frank either.  I could only maintain my headstand for about 15 seconds which my wife says is about average.  What the hell is she talking about?  

I'll show her tonight sometime between 10:30 and 10:31.


----------



## Doc

Donald Trump and Ted Cruz are sitting in a bar.

 A guy walks in and asks the barman, 'Isn't that Trump and Cruz sitting over there?' The bartender says, 'Yep, that's them.'

 So the guy walks over and says, 'Wow, this is a real honor! What are you guys doing in here?'

 Cruz says, 'We're planning WW III.' The guy says, 'Really? What's going to happen?'

 Trump says, 'Well, we're going to kill 140 million Muslims and one blonde with big tits.'

 The guy exclaimed, 'A blonde with big tits? Why kill a blonde with big tits?'

 Trump turns to Cruz and says, 'See, I told you, no one gives a crap about the 140 million Muslims.’


----------



## Doc

Made me laugh ...cause it's more true than not.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Why is it called a grandfather clock.


----------



## Doc

Some of the things in this thread might be ok or questionable for work.   
NOT THIS POST.


----------



## Doc

You need not wear a bikini


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Don't forget grandpa this Christmas !


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aHd-f8g9SM"]The Most Touching Gift - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Pole Dancer in a Fire House


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


>



To quote Larry the Cable Guy,  "That's funny!!!  I don't care who you are!!!".


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Condoms do not guarantee safe sex ...


----------



## pirate_girl

...
kids!


----------



## Umberto

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Doc

Cleaning Toilet:  Men's way vs Women's way


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Doc said:


> Cleaning Toilet:  Men's way vs Women's way



You got that shit dead on !


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgen5CLKt7Y"]93.7% of men pee like this - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Umberto

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdTaYw6dLF4"]Priceless Blowjob - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

That counter is sure going to SHINE!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

....

The End.


----------



## Doc

Canadians  LOL


----------



## Doc

hmmmmm


----------



## Doc

SPF 400


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> SPF 400



She looks hot!


----------



## Av8r3400

Big Dog said:


> She looks hot!



... And sweaty.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

The Average Male


----------



## Doc

Uuuuuu


----------



## pirate_girl

*Just once I wish Charlie Brown could really say this!




*


----------



## pirate_girl

lol


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Little Help


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

2 fer ....


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Bouncy Bouncy


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Things that go bounce


----------



## Av8r3400

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKWmFWRVLlU[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

cookies..


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> cookies..



That should be in a category of its own!!!!!


----------



## Umberto

This is pretty tame but didn't think it would go at NCT.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Doc

A couple Funny Couples pictures:


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=90XLNQXN_74[/ame]


----------



## Umberto

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Av8r3400

..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto

Happy Easter!!! 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCwYXemY0_E"]Seriously Funny Advertising Commercials 2016 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## waybomb

111


----------



## Doc

Where is this park located?


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

To funny PG   

------------------


----------



## Doc

Pole Dancing on the Firemen's pole


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Pole Dancing on the Firemen's pole



Aw, come on, she wasn't that hot!!!!


----------



## Doc

I went along with the mini skirt ...


----------



## Doc

Charlie Sheen in Scary Movie 4


----------



## Doc

back in my day ....


----------



## Doc

LMAO


----------



## pirate_girl

...

hahaha!!


----------



## Doc

She let the dogs out ...


----------



## pirate_girl

eeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## Doc

Airbags Deployed


----------



## Doc

This poor girl ....her sweater must've shrank.


----------



## waybomb

Poor me; it didn't shrink enough!


----------



## Av8r3400

Doc said:


> This poor girl ....her sweater must've shrank.



This needs a much closer, in depth investigation.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Av8r3400 said:


> This needs a much closer, in depth investigation.



Not to worry...........they're not real !


----------



## Av8r3400

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> Not to worry...........they're not real !



Yeah…  That's a possibility, but further scientific testing and study is needed.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Umberto

.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZCVG7zUaRA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZCVG7zUaRA[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Got home real late last night ....


----------



## Doc

Mmmmmm Pizza


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

I can't help it ...this made me laugh.


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> I can't help it ...this made me laugh.



oh Lord.. LOL


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Boobs are to men what laser pointers are to cats.   Yep, it's true.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Boobs are to men what laser pointers are to cats.   Yep, it's true.



Can't deny that!!!!


----------



## waybomb

What is spitting, swallowing, and gargling?










Love, True Love, and showing off


----------



## Doc

I don't get the point of lap dancing ....


----------



## pirate_girl

fun with beef..


----------



## Doc

Camel Towing ....


----------



## Catavenger

That's so all of you will know what she looks like.


----------



## Doc




----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


>



Now that has to be a classic!!!!!!!


----------



## Doc

We Asked 100 Women ...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


>



Oh my .................... brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## pirate_girl

kids!


----------



## Doc

LMAO


----------



## pirate_girl

Tame, but fitting for this thread.

lol


----------



## pirate_girl

sheesh!

lolz


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> sheesh!
> 
> lolz



PG, that sounds like a conversation in our house on any given day.  38-years and I can still embarrass the crap out of her!!!!  Life is fun!!!!


----------



## Doc

LOL      Good one Lollie!!!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

EastTexFrank said:


> PG, that sounds like a conversation in our house on any given day.  38-years and I can still embarrass the crap out of her!!!!  Life is fun!!!!



As an example, we are smoking a small brisket later on today.  This morning we were 5 minutes in to a conversation about "Wild Willy's Rub"  before she realized we were talking about two completely different things.  She's talking about a rub for the brisket and I'm talking about ... whatever!!!!!   

It's so easy.  I really shouldn't do it but I can't resist.


----------



## Doc

EastTexFrank said:


> As an example, we are smoking a small brisket later on today.  This morning we were 5 minutes in to a conversation about "Wild Willy's Rub"  before she realized we were talking about two completely different things.  She's talking about a rub for the brisket and I'm talking about ... whatever!!!!!
> 
> It's so easy.  I really shouldn't do it but I can't resist.


I do the same with my wife.     She been with me long enough and used to laugh at it, now she just rolls her eyes ...best I can get is a chuckle, but I cannot help myself.  it's what we do.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> As an example, we are smoking a small brisket later on today.  This morning we were 5 minutes in to a conversation about "Wild Willy's Rub"  before she realized we were talking about two completely different things.  She's talking about a rub for the brisket and I'm talking about ... whatever!!!!!
> 
> It's so easy.  I really shouldn't do it but I can't resist.




Men!!

With my first husband, I didn't dare mention trimming the bushes, because you can just about guess what he said.
Every. Time.


----------



## Av8r3400

There are so many ways to go with this, it's best just to walk away…


----------



## EastTexFrank

Av8r3400 said:


> There are so many ways to go with this, it's best just to walk away…



Smart man!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Smart man!!!!


What he said lol


----------



## Umberto

I guess in some units...


----------



## Doc

How'd ya like to go for a ride?


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Apparently ...


----------



## Doc

Bustin out


----------



## Doc




----------



## Big Dog

[FONT=&quot]*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuHR54tGkfU"]Not Another Teen Movie. - YouTube[/ame]*[/FONT]


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

SPF 400


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


>



There's one in every crowd!


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


>


 
That is just *hilarious!*  Porn star Ron Jeremy, whose "winkie" is of legendary proportions, needs an AR-15 to compensate for
his _shortcomings_?  ROTFL!!


----------



## Doc

That does make it funny ... I had no clue who that dude was.  

--------------------


----------



## Doc

Yep, it's all tequilas fault ...


----------



## Ironman

lmao...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

good one PG.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 86141



Don't see anything.


----------



## pirate_girl

​


----------



## Doc

Men are from Mars ....nothing wrong with that.


----------



## pirate_girl

I see a handbag, what do men see?


----------



## Doc

Well since PG started  ....


----------



## Doc

Fire juggler and one PO'd woman


----------



## Doc

We put a penny in a glass of coke ....you'll never guess what happened.


----------



## Doc

awe ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto

.....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

True, I just tried it.


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> True, I just tried it.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> True, I just tried it.




Hey!!!!  I represent that remark.  Or something?????


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Hey!!!!  I represent that remark.  Or something?????



I said IT in voice message, then deleted it.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## waybomb

pirate_girl said:


>



Every man's dream. Not to marry. Just to experiment.


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


>


----------



## Av8r3400

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKWmFWRVLlU[/ame]


----------



## EastTexFrank

waybomb said:


> Every man's dream. Not to marry. Just to experiment.



Coming from Scotland where we have more than our fair share of redheads, I never had one.  Just lucky, I guess.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Coming from Scotland where we have more than our fair share of redheads, I never had one.  Just lucky, I guess.



Watch it there, buster. LOL


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Watch it there, buster. LOL



Yea, but look at all the grief I missed.  

Growing up, I had a really good friend who, it seemed, dated nothing but redheads.  One tried to take him out with a butcher knife because he forgot the anniversary of their first date?????  

Me???  I seemed to prefer blondes or brunettes, anything but redheads.  At least they were only semi crazy.


----------



## Doc

Oldie but still funny ..... Dark In Here


----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman

Merry Christmas


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL.. omg..
The Yorkshire accent makes it even more hilarious 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpSa2KBe0v0"]"Offensive" Christmas Lights - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

I know what he wants but .....


----------



## Big Dog

Ironman said:


> Merry Christmas



I like that!


----------



## Doc

Boob The Builder


----------



## Doc

Grad day and 20 year reunion


----------



## Doc

Never Let Your Man ....


----------



## Doc

Cum in your hair ...


----------



## Doc

MILF


----------



## Doc

I feel so sorry for our human ...


----------



## Doc

OK Big Bad Wolf


----------



## Doc

Boobs and Beer.     Life is GOOD.


----------



## Doc

Oh Look .... I always wanted a StarWars Lunchbox


----------



## Doc

I'll make your BedRock!!!!   Oh Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Doc

Surprise sex is best ....


----------



## Doc

Justin Beiber 101


----------



## Doc

After a gross post like the above ...we need something like this...  1. Yoga Positions 2. Boo Bees


----------



## Doc

What do you get ...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Ironman

....


----------



## Doc

OMG  ^^^^^^  OUCH!!!!!


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

The car is going so far it unbuttons the girls shirt  ....

Then there is always bikini slips


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDMuhHsnBvo"]Toyota Supra Drifting Unbuttons A Girl's Shirt sexy ! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW2E0m1jMSo"]Bikini Slips (NSFW) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Is That a Flip Phone he's on?
and
Spoiler Alert


----------



## Doc

LMAO

Camel Toe Prank

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxOO199--r0"]CAMEL TOE PRANK - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. That was good


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

BJ contest .....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ironman said:


>


.....then there's the rocky. 

https://static-ssl.businessinsider.com/image/561427a5bd86ef195c8b4abb-2400/rocky-philly.jpg


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Hmmmm tough call.


----------



## Doc

I'd Tap That ...


----------



## Ironman

';:,


----------



## pirate_girl

attn:
All ye bald men..


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> Hmmmm tough call.



Green today!


----------



## Catavenger

I sure like a pretty kitty!


----------



## Av8r3400

Now that's funny!


----------



## pirate_girl

//


----------



## Ironman

$$$


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Last night I was talking to a young good looking woman ....


----------



## Ironman

...


----------



## Doc

OMG ...so bad ....but I still had to laugh.  LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

......

what?


----------



## pirate_girl

mmmhmmm!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

How do you view lesbian relationships?


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

That awkward moment ...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Three Blondes


----------



## Doc

Men are like Babies ....


----------



## Doc

I never quite figured out why the sexual urge of men and women differ so much. And I never have figured out the whole Venus and Mars thing. I have never figured out why men think with their head and women with their heart.
FOR EXAMPLE:
One evening last week, my girlfriend and I were getting into bed. Well, the passion starts to heat up, and she eventually says, 'I don't feel like it, I just want you to hold me.'
I said, 'WHAT??!! What was that?!'
So she says the words that every boyfriend on the planet dreads to hear...
'You're just not in touch with my emotional needs as a woman enough for me to satisfy your physical needs as a man.'
She responded to my puzzled look by saying, 'Can't you just love me for who I am and not what I do for you in the bedroom?'
Realizing that nothing was going to happen that night, I went to sleep.
The very next day I opted to take the day off of work to spend time with her. We went out to a nice lunch and then went shopping at a big, big unnamed department store. I walked around with her while she tried on several different very expensive outfit s. She couldn't decide which one to take, so I told her we'd just buy them all. She wanted new shoes to compliment her new clothes, so I said, 'Lets get a pair for each outfit.'
We went on to the jewellery department where she picked out a pair of diamond earrings. Let me tell you... she was so excited. She must have thought I was one wave short of a shipwreck. I started to think she was testing me because she asked for a tennis bracelet when she doesn't even know how to play tennis
I think I threw her for a loop when I said, 'That's fine, honey.' She was almost nearing sexual satisfaction from all of the excitement. Smiling with excited anticipation, she finally said, 'I think this is all
dear, let's go to the cashier.'
I could hardly contain myself when I blurted out, 'No honey, I don't feel like it.'
Her face just went completely blank as her jaw dropped with a baffled, 'WHAT?'
I then said, 'Honey! I just want you to HOLD this stuff for a while. You're just not in touch with my financial needs as a man enough for me to satisfy your shopping needs as a woman.'
And just when she had this look like she was going to kill me, I added, 'Why can't you just love me for who I am and not for the things I buy you?'
Apparently I'm not having sex tonight either....but at least that bitch now knows two can play this game.


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> ...



Guess my age!


Who cares?


----------



## Doc

Shout Dirty To Me ....


----------



## Doc

Rating Girls ....not.


----------



## Doc

He eats pussy like ....  
(felt bad for laughing but I could not help it)


----------



## Doc

LMAO


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Dad, why is my sister ....


----------



## Ironman

.,:;


----------



## Doc

When you want some head but ....


----------



## Doc

Tittie Sprinkles


----------



## pirate_girl

For Ironman


----------



## Doc

Both of them ..


----------



## Doc

LMAO


----------



## Doc

Father?


----------



## Doc

Invitng


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> Invitng



Bow and arrow!


----------



## pirate_girl

so dumb it's funny


----------



## Doc

I apologize up front.   But this made me laugh out loud.   

...when I wipe my ass ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Q: What should you do if your girlfriend starts smoking?
A: Slow down. And possibly use a lubricant.*


----------



## Doc

Upgrade needed ...;


----------



## Doc

That face she makes ...


----------



## Ironman

...


----------



## Doc

Side Bitches


----------



## Doc

I bet D's would work.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Freddy Krueger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Why Herman was always smiling.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

If you look long enough ....you might see godzilla in the background ...(but I doubt it, I looked and looked, no Godzilla.)


----------



## Big Dog

Just because ..........


----------



## Doc

Girls on a slip n slide.   


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1zhXF10t_4"]Bootylicious Brazilian Babe Pops Out Of Bikini During Bizarre Slip 'N' Slide Basketball - YouTube[/ame]


------------------

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiMlg1mVggA"]Hot Girls On Water Slides! Wedgies & Bikini Slips Compilation 2016 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

One more .....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dSPgMtnVvA"]Ozzy man reviews Brazilian TV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Advancements in modern medicine


----------



## Ironman

Outer space


----------



## Doc

Big News:    LOL


----------



## Doc

You got a tongue ring ...

and What's the diff?


----------



## Doc

My wife used to punch me in the face ...


----------



## Doc

8 months after spring break


----------



## Doc

Date was going great


----------



## Doc

LMBO   Arbys.


----------



## Doc

Penis Study


----------



## Doc

Fact: Womens breasts are not the same size


----------



## Doc

Bumpy road


----------



## Doc

Well ...it appears I'm a f'in perv.  I don't see no boat.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Boat? I don't see no damn boat.


----------



## Doc

OhioTC18 said:


> Boat? I don't see no damn boat.


Perv!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Guilty as charged


----------



## jpr62902

I see a little man in a boat.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've studied the picture since yesterday but still don't see a boat

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

I have never seen the boat either.  LOL

----------------
Which meal do you prefer?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I prefer to eat at the Y.


----------



## Big Dog

I always order the large!


----------



## Doc

Worlds strongest button contest


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 97257


Too funny.   Where is the answer key ...or does one exist?


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

...

Shaysh!


----------



## Big Dog

LOL .................


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> LOL .................



Alright!
See now, I don't go upside down for just anyone!

Oh it's big (and tame) lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's one, probably a repeat..


----------



## pirate_girl

What a guy!


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> What a guy!



And applying sun screen at the same time!


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> And applying sun screen at the same time!



You better hide


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> You better hide



Hey gotta give him credit, he was thinking of everything!


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's a cute one...
Teehee!


----------



## Doc

ticket for BJ


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

When you are running late ....


----------



## Doc

How Twitter Recruited ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Time for a math quiz...


----------



## Doc

Religion of peace ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Weren't we just talking about the weather?

God I'm bad...


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> Weren't we just talking about the weather?
> 
> God I'm bad...



Yes you are ..... and I read somewhere that women hated that word.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

pirate_girl said:


> Weren't we just talking about the weather?
> 
> God I'm bad...



Looks like an image from a thermal scope.................


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


>



Yes! It does have a nice ring to it.


----------



## luvs

we're meant to bang-- 
& some daze, we have bathtub faucets & vibrators, too--


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh yes, it's happened.


----------



## Doc

Damn.   Never happened to me.   Wish it had.


----------



## Doc

*Re: FUNNY PICTURE THREAD . . . just add your own submissions*

Yep


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll leave this right here.


----------



## Doc

Do you want to fuck?


----------



## Doc

Is it just me ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Alright!


----------



## Doc

Enjoying the nice views at the beach.    :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

lol


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Omg.. lol


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Dr. Zaugg

Now that is funny that right there!


----------



## pirate_girl

I love this meme, depending on the content most are hilarious.
Like this one.
Nearly died laughing lol


----------



## pirate_girl

http://youtube.com/watch?feature=share&v=18kqcczy6MQ

Incredible video footage.
Father of 4 hears silence for first time ever!


----------



## Doc

New Bipod


----------



## pirate_girl

Uh huhhh..


----------



## Doc

Gym membership finally pays off.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh man..


----------



## Doc

Eye contact test


----------



## pirate_girl

Golly gee!
My naughty files have gone empty.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Eye contact test



Actually DOC, I didn't lose. HMMMMMMMMMMM

Either I must be getting old,,,;or finaly house broke


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

I guess turnt gramps got banned from Twitter.
Too bad.
He was funny and reportedly a 70 some y/o 'nam vet.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Do not page all the way down on this one.  
You have been warned.   (no one will listen  LOL)


----------



## Doc

... dammit Gary


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Something in common ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Hmmm, can anyone read this??


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> Hmmm, can anyone read this??
> 
> 
> View attachment 101093




No


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> No



Me neither...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 101388



I'll try that on Cathy and ,,,,; let you know how it goes


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 101810



Then again ...

Maybe she is.  The local spermbank routinely accepts her saliva for processing!


----------



## pirate_girl

Just between you and me, I always thought Floyd was the one who was high.


----------



## pirate_girl

So I got moderated on Farcebook just now 
Idiots! I've seen much worse! Lol


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I'm probably old enough to remember, but I have not opened a Cosmo magazine in my life.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> I'm probably old enough to remember, but I have not opened a Cosmo magazine in my life.



I used to buy it until it went all stupid .
My aunt had the Burt copy and showed it to my mom. I saw his heavenly, hairy body at the tender age of 13 lol
Cause I jumped up and said what is that?


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Trick or Treat ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ouch.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Ouch.



Owwwwwww!


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Owwwwwww!


Just seeing that picture hurts.  That's the sort of pain that leads to


----------



## FrancSevin

That does look worse than catching one's nuts on a fence


http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=81103


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Danang Sailor said:


> Just seeing that picture hurts.  That's the sort of pain that leads to


I kept telling my wife what us men have to go through. She didn't believe me. Child birth is nothing compared to that. Lmao.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom

..


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Glenn9643

There are many laughs in this thread of tweets...
https://twitter.com/VaGyver/status/1067136048784916480


----------



## pirate_girl

Glenn9643 said:


> There are many laughs in this thread of tweets...
> https://twitter.com/VaGyver/status/1067136048784916480



Ding Dong!


----------



## redsqwrl

Rules for winter


----------



## pirate_girl

Ha! 


Ho hum.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cookies anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

In honor of national bacon day (Dec 30th) someone posted a pic of their bacon sandwich.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bacon wrapped chicken and tuna?

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> In honor of national bacon day (Dec 30th) someone posted a pic of their bacon sandwich.



I'd eat that!  



Oh, and the bacon too.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Danang Sailor said:


> I'd eat that!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the bacon too.



Somebody had to say it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Meow..


----------



## Doc

Paddy has a broken leg ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

I've done shit like that for both ..............


----------



## EastTexFrank

Big Dog said:


> I've done shit like that for both ..............



Never for weed!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Truth
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Pardon me boy.
Not all women..
Just sayin


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Um.....ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Booblies without nipples ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

What bridge? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Bannedjoe

Prepare to spend the rest of your day right here.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Bannedjoe said:


> Prepare to *spend the rest of your day right* here.



Well, they *are* nice, but spending more than 15 or 20 minutes here would be silly!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Why?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ooooh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



I gave this an upgrade.


----------



## Bannedjoe




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like a cat's hind leg to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

What did one pussy lip say to the other pussy lip?  

We used to be so tight till we let that dick come between us. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Look at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oops
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


>


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You can't unsee this.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Rough day at work? Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## FrancSevin

A middle aged couple were on a long road trip.  He chuckled and  broke the silence,  "Remember when we were younger what we used to do on trips when it got boring?"  A little embarrassed, she answered, Well yes but.. Yes but my head won't fit between your tummy and the steering wheel.""

He thought for a moment and replied, " It's the way they build cars today. So much more compact."  Not like back in those good old days."

"Honey," she replied sweetly, " this is the same car"


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Rough day at work? Lol



Too many lately.
While I would never say that, there have been times when I sure am thinking it.
 lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Calm down guys...


----------



## pirate_girl

Good Lord...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. That's awesome. 


https://www.facebook.com/1002123987/posts/10219620115745762/


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmfao


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:  Me.   Or some other guy.   LOL


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Beware


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 132491


Not if she liked it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl

If you get grossed out easy.. well..

I don't.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

How does a deaf gynecologist do his work?









Wait for it........














He reads lips. ????


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's in french. I'll translate...

"The world leaders and their dogs"


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Now scroll down

.


.





.






.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman




----------



## waybomb

Ever get a slurpy?
She fills her mouth with a slurppy, and you can guess the rest.
Different.


----------



## Big Dog

Ironman said:


> View attachment 144448


Truth


----------

